# first gyuto



## 83kamaleon (Oct 18, 2018)

Every now and then I am able to finish something and post it. A 240 mm blade in 3mm AEB-L steel,olive handle with an unknown wood bolster , i only know that it is an African wood and that is very hard, spacer and pin are made of brass.The finish could have been better but as mentioned the time is lacking and the finishes require a lot of time, I hope you like it anyway.


----------



## Danzo (Oct 19, 2018)

That looks great!


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Oct 19, 2018)

Good job!


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Oct 19, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## 83kamaleon (Oct 19, 2018)

thank you guys,you're all very kind


----------



## Danzo (Oct 19, 2018)

You know what would be great is if you have video capabilities to see the cutting in action. Looks like you have a nice convex there, should lend to some food release.


----------



## Miles (Oct 20, 2018)

Nicely done!


----------



## 83kamaleon (Oct 21, 2018)

There you go, obviously I'm not a chef and my knife skills are very poor,also I'm not a professional knife maker and this is my very first gyuto,I know you're used to see much better, anyway by using the knife I'm already understanding where to improve with the next one,what do you think?Don't be shy with suggestions I'm here to learn


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 22, 2018)

That is very beautiful! Nice job on your first gyuto!


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 24, 2018)

Symmetry / Assymmetry?


----------



## 83kamaleon (Oct 24, 2018)

merlijny2k said:


> Symmetry / Assymmetry?


it's a 50/50


----------

